# Value of 1975 Raleigh Super Course MK II with Brooks saddle



## Janie Palmer (Aug 25, 2013)

All original. Model DL-100. 21" frame constructed with Reynolds 531 butted tubing. Wheel 27". Huret Jubilee deraillers front and rear. Brakes: Weinmann 750, Vainquer 999. Thoughts on a good asking price?


----------



## chitown (Aug 26, 2013)

Try posting in the "Appraisals and ID" section... oh wait we don't have one.

That is a beautiful bike however. No idea on value. Good luck with the sale.


On a side note, the fishing has been most enjoyable lately.


----------



## gbalke (Aug 26, 2013)

On another Vintage Bicycle forum that I post to on a regular basis, I've seen prices on Super Course MKII's selling for anywhere from $200 to $300 on the average. Of course, this all depends on the bikes over-all condition, if it is all original or modified and to some extent where you live. Certain areas of the country seem to demand a better price for vintage bicycles.


----------



## Janie Palmer (Aug 26, 2013)

*Thanks. I think it's worth at least $300.*



gbalke said:


> On another Vintage Bicycle forum that I post to on a regular basis, I've seen prices on Super Course MKII's selling for anywhere from $200 to $300 on the average. Of course, this all depends on the bikes over-all condition, if it is all original or modified and to some extent where you live. Certain areas of the country seem to demand a better price for vintage bicycles.




I posted it on Craig's list for $300 and had two people wanting it immediately. The bike is in excellent all-original condition. It might help that I live in a bicycle friendly community- Portland, OR


----------

